# Health ?....Vestibular Disease



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This is not my dogs problem, but a friends. Does anyone have any experience with this? 

Im wondering if there are any medicines or treatments that can help while they are recovering. I have read a lot of stuff online... Im just wondering if anyone has first hand experience with this. 

My friends dog is going through this.. and is having an extremely hard time being in the car and being alone. He is restless and cant seem to get comfortable. Any advice?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

bump


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow Melissa, I've never heard of this before. Sounds like vertigo in people? Have they tied this in your friend's dog to anything specific (ear infection?)? Is the dog expected to recover?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cinder, our old mutt, had it when he was about 12 (he lived to be 17). The worst of it lasted for about a week. As I recall, he spent most of the time lying down but, would begin to roll over and struggle to get up. Once up he'd stagger and walk "like a drunk" bumping into things. Our vet had us give him Dramamine, which kept him sleepy. It was difficult to see him like that. The dog is extremely dizzy and can't figure out "which way is up". After the worst was over his head was always tilted a bit (they told us to expect it) It was tilted till the day he died.

My suggestion to your friend is to try to keep the dog quiet and lying down (not easy unless they're "drugged" because they continue to try to get up and/or keep rolling over), keep it safe from running/bumping/rolling into things that could hurt it. I wouldn't even try to put it in a car. As for leaving it alone, that's tough, maybe try to secure an expen so it won't fall if rolled/walked into? I remember I just took time off to stay w/Cinder.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Leslie. The problem is, he had this episode once before, and it lasted about a week or two and he got better. His head tilt even went away. Now its been several weeks. So its hard to keep him drugged up or with someone every single day. Its so sad.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Has an MRI been done to rule out a tumor?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

No because the dog is so old, the vet said even if they found something, they wouldn't do anything about it. I was just hoping there was some kind of medicine to make him comfortable until they find out if he is going to bounce back from this.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My only suggestion would be the Dramamine. It really helped Cinder.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Our first Golden had this -- it took a few weeks to resolve, and she always had some asymmetry in her face afterward. Several dogs in the area had it at the same time, and our vet thought it might have been caused by a virus of some sort. I just met another Golden who had a severe case -- took him over a month to recover, but he finally did.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie said:


> My only suggestion would be the Dramamine. It really helped Cinder.


I was going to ask if dogs could take Dramamine and if it may help.

Sending positive vibes to your friend Melissa.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. I think people are trying to encourage him to put him down, because he is old. He does not want to understandably, especially if the dog can recover. Its been over a month without a doubt.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

boo2352 said:


> Our first Golden had this -- it took a few weeks to resolve, and she always had some asymmetry in her face afterward. Several dogs in the area had it at the same time, and our vet thought it might have been caused by a virus of some sort. I just met another Golden who had a severe case -- took him over a month to recover, but he finally did.


I've never heard of Vestibular Disease, but your description almost reminds me of Bell's Palsy in humans (except I don't think Bell's Palsy ever causes a balance problem).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mellisa, I am sorry for your friend. I do not know about this with dogs...but just in case it is similar... I had a benign positional vertigo a couple of years ago. I spent 6 weeks being dizzy (sometimes spinning) until finally I complained enough to get into a specialist. They put fluid in my ears to confirm I had this...and then told me they could fix it. They pushed me on my back, flipped my head to the side and then had me sit up. They then put a neck collar on me and told me to leave it on for 48 hours. But I was not dizzy anymore. Yay. But I was pissed that I spent 6 weeks being dizzy and this 30 second manuever could have fixed it.

It's called the epely manuever

http://www.webmd.com/brain/liberatory-maneuvers-for-vertigo


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow Missy, I wonder if that work for a dog. It is very similar to the vertigo people get. 
I'm glad it helped you, that must have been miserable. Thanks for the link.


----------

